# Ford 8N- the good and the bad



## jl1

Been looking at Ford 8N tractors since they are cheap enough for me to afford. What's the good and the bad? Also things I need to look for. Thanks.


----------



## pogobill

Well I guess it all depends on what you want to do with it. If you are thinking of using a brushog or flail mower most of the time, it could get interesting! Other than that, they are great for all kinds of chores.


----------



## smokinmad

One disadvantage of the Ford N's was, they are not Live pto and Live hydraulic. When you push the clutch in, they stop. The mower stops mowing and if it was raised, it lowers to the ground. Using a bush hog mower,you couldn't stop and let the deck run. You would have to push the clutch in and wait for the shaft to stop before being able to put tractor in gear. 
Also, stay away from the early models that had the Front Distributor Caps. I have an old 47' ford 2-N, with front distributor, its my summer wagon puller, now. When it snowed and I tried to plow, the fan would blow water into the dis. cap. At this point, the tractor wont run till you dry out the distributor.If I was buying an OLD Ford gas tractor.....I would look for an old Golden Jubilee. They came after the 8-N's and had more up grades. Live pto and hydraulics and you could put rear ports on them to operate attachments.


----------



## mt372d2002

I know a guy who owns a Ford 8n and ther really isn't any thing majorly bad about these tractors


----------



## jl1

Will be mainly used for gardening with a disc, maybe one day a rotary tiller attachment and some light grading with a box blade. Will just be around the house. A family member told me no due to the pto but he does clearing and grading for a living. My use will be moderate and only a few times during the year. No snow down this way to deal with so I guess the cap thing shouldn't be a worry. The one I'm looking at is a 49-52 8N, still looks to be 6volt. Going to check it out tomorrow.


----------



## Fredneck

for light duty work, where live PTO/hydraulics are not an issue, they are nice little tractors. i have a 47 2N, i'm happy with it.

if you get it, i'd recommend your first step to be what i did - convert it to 12 volts 

it's a pretty easy task, conversion kits are readily available.


----------



## Ken N Tx

jl1 said:


> Will be mainly used for gardening with a disc, maybe one day a rotary tiller attachment and some light grading with a box blade. Will just be around the house. A family member told me no due to the pto but he does clearing and grading for a living. My use will be moderate and only a few times during the year. No snow down this way to deal with so I guess the cap thing shouldn't be a worry. The one I'm looking at is a 49-52 8N, still looks to be 6volt. Going to check it out tomorrow.


Ground speed is too fast for a rotary tiller!! Chisel plow works better..edro:


----------



## jl1

Ken N Tx said:


> Chisel plow works better..edro:


Chisel plow???. Not familiar with that. Is that similar to a cultivator?


----------



## DonCam

Ken N Tx said:


> Ground speed is too fast for a rotary tiller!! Chisel plow works better..edro:


Unless you can find yourself a Sherman transmission to add to it.


----------



## smokinmad

Yes, a Chisel, is similar to the cultivator, just less tines going into the ground, so it will go deeper. I used my 2-n with a cultivator to loosen my garden, then tilled it with my troy-bilt "horse". Works Great. Now, I also bought a Ford 1210 diesel with a 50" 3pt Tiller. I bought this outfit for the price, some guys want, for a nice 8-N. My 1210 has Live pto and hydraulics, the 8-N does not. I DO NOT THINK I would EVER want to try and TILL with my 2-N. If I can find a diesel for the price of an 8-N, so can you, you would be more happy. By the way, I have just about stopped using my 3pt tiller, I don't like the way it makes my diesels sound. Sounds like its ripping their guts out and I paid to muck for them. Besides ,My troy-bilt tills a deeper garden bed.
As for the 6 volt, I would not pay the money to change it to 12. I have read that the 6 volt is a better system. Besides, if my 12 volt tractors wont start in the cold, I know my ole 6 volt 2-N will and she does, HONEST.


----------



## Fredneck

the conversion was cheap - a bit over $100. i don't doubt your honesty lol - but i've had nothing but grief with 6 volt tractors and willys. one by one, they all get converted to 12 volts.

i'd be interested to hear something more specific than "a better system".

my 12 volt 2N starts in the cold too. HONEST.


----------



## st3gamefarm

Ken N Tx said:


> Ground speed is too fast for a rotary tiller!! Chisel plow works better..edro:


 GS is no faster than the rotavator can push it. Just knock it outta gear, and let the rotavator till, and push it along. Works nicely with my 2N.


----------



## Sprockmonster

I have a 6v. 1952 8n. What makes 12v. system better?


----------



## st3gamefarm

Sprockmonster said:


> I have a 6v. 1952 8n. What makes 12v. system better?


 quicker starts, and parts availablity.


----------



## NHboy

it is only gas diesel is way more powerful at 21 horse and if you have 25 acres it would do good but nothing over 30 acres but it is a five speed


----------



## Ken N Tx

st3gamefarm said:


> GS is no faster than the rotavator can push it. Just knock it outta gear, and let the rotavator till, and push it along. Works nicely with my 2N.


There are exceptions...Ground conditions,previously worked areas..etc..But generally speaking they are too fast for roto-tiller..just my 2cents..edro:


----------



## VFord8N

*Ford 8N - the good and the bad*



smokinmad said:


> One disadvantage of the Ford N's was, they are not Live pto and Live hydraulic. When you push the clutch in, they stop. The mower stops mowing and if it was raised, it lowers to the ground. Using a bush hog mower,you couldn't stop and let the deck run. You would have to push the clutch in and wait for the shaft to stop before being able to put tractor in gear.
> Also, stay away from the early models that had the Front Distributor Caps. I have an old 47' ford 2-N, with front distributor, its my summer wagon puller, now. When it snowed and I tried to plow, the fan would blow water into the dis. cap. At this point, the tractor wont run till you dry out the distributor.If I was buying an OLD Ford gas tractor.....I would look for an old Golden Jubilee. They came after the 8-N's and had more up grades. Live pto and hydraulics and you could put rear ports on them to operate attachments.


I have Ford 8N. It is a real workhorse and works great for wood harvesting as well as scraping/leveling with a blade. I added adjustable fork lift bars and a big metal box so it can easily handle the moving of split firewood. The forks can easily carry a large load of 4 foot logs from the bush. I would only take heed of the comment on live pto and hydraulic. It just doesn't have that. That was well expressed above.


----------

